# Finally babies!



## Ndnmomma92 (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally my nubian had her babies! She really kept us waiting lol I'm gonna get better pics after momma has had time with them


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:wahoo:


----------



## Ndnmomma92 (Dec 29, 2014)

Still trying to think of cute names!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If they are girls you can name them Jessica's lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! they are so cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

boys - girls - both ???


----------



## Ndnmomma92 (Dec 29, 2014)

Two girls


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

They are so pretty! I love those colors  Congratulations:dancedgi:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww boer/lamancha babies!


----------



## Ndnmomma92 (Dec 29, 2014)

Surprisingly daddy is lamancha boer and mom's nubian lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh wow!! Well babies are super cute either way ☺


----------

